# OPRLC studying 4 routes for Oregon portion of Cascades Corridor



## jmx53 (Jan 23, 2013)

This is copied from an article from the Eugene Register Guard newspaper :



> Picture this in 20 years: You step onto a train on tracks between the north- and southbound Interstate 5 lanes in Eugene and rocket to Portland in less than an hour. Or maybe you board a train in west Eugene that stops at the Eugene Airport before winding along the west Willamette Valley to Corvallis and on north.
> 
> These are some of the scenarios under consideration by the Oregon Passenger Rail Leadership Council, a 21-member group that includes five big-city mayors, six legislators and transit officials from the state, Portland and Lane County.


Link to this story including maps of proposed routes:

ODOT Passenger Rail website

ODOT Flickr page with pictures of the 2 new Talgo trainsets


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's another link to the same story if you get hit by the Register-Guard's obnoxious sort-of paywall.

Group studies 4 high-speed rail routes in Oregon


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 23, 2013)

I just don't think there's any realistic shot at getting any of these done with the exception of strategic upgrades to the current UP

line. As the Eugene mayor says in the article, people don't need "high speeds" as much as they need frequent, reliable service.


----------

